# Ok say you're going on a first date...



## Belini (Aug 1, 2009)

and dont want to look like you're wearing too much makeup but you still want to look nice. I was thinking brown matte's and my friend who is much fairer uses Brule and Wedge in the crease. But would these same colours dissapear on me if I am darker? I am NC40-NC42. What would be an equivalent matt neutral for darker skin? blush I would use prism or harmony


----------



## BeautyizPain (Aug 1, 2009)

how bout brule and folie..i'm nc40 and these colors are perfect for me when i want to do a matte natural look


----------



## raspberries (Aug 1, 2009)

Ricepaper, Shroom, Espresso, Phloof, Era, Woodwinked, Warming Trend, Naked Lunch, Ochre Style, All That Glitters, Time & Space, Cork, Mulch, etc.
And those are just a FEW. I believe more than 1/3 of MAC's colors are neutral, so you will definitely find something you can work with. Many of those I named aren't matte like you asked for, but they still make good everyday eyes, that are not over the top. Also, a small tipp: If I were you, I would not choose matte colors for a date. I would choose colors that have just a bit of shimmer to add a little spice to your eyes and use a matte highlighter for the browbone. Hope this helped. :]


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 3, 2009)

Handwritten is a great darker brown that blends easily.


----------



## cocomia (Aug 5, 2009)

Today I wore Brule with Espresso on the crease and Blacktrack Fluidline. I just curled my lashes and I was good to go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't bother to put any mascara anymore since I was just going out with my mother


----------



## Belini (Aug 6, 2009)

Would Brule be too white on NC42? 

I agree with having shimmer usually but it's during the day in a park, like a picnic and I dont want to look like I have shimmer eyeshadow on if that makes sense??


----------

